# How about this for a Crystal Red Shrimp



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought I have seen some nice shrimps, apparently I was way off....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=158211717723409&set=a.151876021690312.1073741826.151868318357749&type=1&theater


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Master piece


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a nice looking shrimp, and many would double take and say that it is an understatement.

I'd read many of the comments and all reference to the awesomeness of this shrimp. 

Being green, would a more experienced member explain what exactly it is about the shrimp that is so awesome?!

I understand that CRS are more demanding, more fragile, but is this specimen a unique random mutation, or years of hard work to selectively bred for the apparent perfection?

I am not being sarcastic, simpler seeking knowledge, so don't take offense.

Thank you.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

The colour is pretty dramatic.. the white is so dense, the red so bright, and the white coverage is so extensive. Randy knows so much more than I do about these shrimp, but yeah, that one is likely the result of many, many years of selective breeding to get the desired characteristics to be expressed the way the breeder wants them to be.

Shrimp with known patterns on their heads or body, like the 'no entry' or flower head, all took a long time and dedication on the part of breeders to first find these characteristics and then propagate them so that they either breed true or breed higher percentages in the offspring. 

Getting the white or red to cover all or most of the body including the legs is one thing I know they work on.. there must be many more I don't know about. And the quality of the colour matters too. White can be off white, yellowish, semi clear, etc. so the purity and density of this shrimp's white colour is noticeable and very pretty. I'm sure there are a load of things I would not even know to look for too.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

+1 to what fishfur said. Also, they go as far as antennae coloring vs being transparent. This one has some decent coverage.

One thing I would like to add is the part about patterns. With regular CRS, grading is based mainly on white coverage and patterns in north america and I think europe? With PRL, seems like there is no "standard" for grading. What I mean by this is some people breed for leg coverage, some for density of white, red or both, and some for patterns. So given the exact prl to different breeders, they would grade somewhat differently. This shrimp seems to have it all 

I am fairy new to CRS but have been reading lots. It's interesting, cause this shrimp is a very nice example of a high end CRS, but are there any flaws that someone can nitpick at? The only thing I see possible is not fully colored antennae (is that even possible?) and perhaps the half red and white legs ( it might even be more desirable like this) lol so much to learn.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is another angle of this shrimp...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=548426371899890&set=a.470720456337149.1073741829.470325053043356&type=1&theater

As to what is good or what can be better about this shrimp, I think that is beyond the normal rules and down to personal preferences. You can argue that antenna coverage can be higher, red coverage could've gone 100% to the leg tips, swimmerets could be red (not shown in pics), the tiny red spots before the headgear could be eliminated, the black marking in the headgear could be eliminated, but, this one is already a near perfect shrimp. No wonder within a day of posted on shrimpwiki's facebook, it got over two thousands of views and 33 shares.

Not everyone is as experienced as those top breeders, but I'm sure most can tell a nice shrimps when we see one.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup, totally agree. Again, Randy providing valuable info. Never even thought of considering the swimmerets! Crazy. Either way, I'm sure everyone in the hobby and appreciate the quality of this shrimp.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

See, I knew there were characteristics that I didn't know about. Swimmerets would not have occurred to me either. Thanks Randy !

Still, even if you didn't know a darn thing about these shrimp, I think this one would catch the eye anyway. Compared to the more ordinary crystal shrimp one sees, this one is clearly very superior.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow that really is a sweet looking CRS!

How much would one of these sell for anyway? Probably some crazy high price.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want to see a CRS with red swimmerets, here is one example.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=605613709500526&set=a.350885608306672.78322.345822612146305&type=1&theater



Mykuhl said:


> Wow that really is a sweet looking CRS!
> 
> How much would one of these sell for anyway? Probably some crazy high price.


Hmm... Mykuhl, since this is not a sales thread so I won't post the exact price for that one, let's say it's enough to fill a 50L gas tank almost 20 times  I will get one with similar quality in my tank for a long term observation (and hopefully it would breed). I have not had anything like that or even close to that before.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw the one coming your way, stunning.


----------

